# NBANOITALL's endorsed moves



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Ok, so the draft is over and we managed to land a superstar in Sonny Weems. Since im a little skeptical Sonny is going to get us to a title I thought I might endorse a few moves now that we are about to enter free agency and are past the draft.
Move 1: Atkins, Hunter for Jamal Tinsley
Move 2: John Salmons, Sheldon Williams for Nene
Move 3: Use LLE on Gerald Green
I'll anounce who I think the Nuggets should spend their MLE on and two more trades involving AI and Camby in a couple days when I reach a conclusion.
Right now I have the MLE targets on Pietrus and eep Ricky Davis. But assuming I would trade for salmons, sign green, and the Nuggets bring back Smith these guys might not be necessary.
I'm also thinking half for Chris Duhon or Damon Stoudmire or Cassell (he's old and he'll want the full MLE- not sure hes worth it) and not sure about the other half


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

ok it pains me to suggest this- but i've thought about what the nuggets would accept back and teams that would be in the market for AI. my thoughts are the nuggets are going to want expiring contracts back for their expiring contract plus picks- so that really limits what I can propose with AI- if we could take on contracts I started out with the clips and a sign and trade of Maggette plus more. but i'll post two endorsed trades for expiring contracts plus picks.
Endorsed move 1: AI for Marbury (buyout) and 2 first rounders
Endorsed move 2: AI for Szczerbiak and Eric Show and 2 first rounders


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

This is with New Jersey- I think considering how bad they still could use K-Mart back and the proposal that I make- that it is fair for all sides- but i fully admit its by no means a given.

2nd endorsed move: Stromile Swift (exp), Keith Van Horn (not playing), Maurice Ager, Marcus Williams, for Kenyon Martin and a first round pick (via cleveland)
basically the only real prospect they are trading is Williams and the Nuggets save a little money but take on Van Horns contract as well.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Endorsed Trade: Camby for Jason Terry Eddie Jones (exp) Brandon Bass


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Endorsed Trade: Linas Kleiza, Mo Ager for Channing Frye


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

MLE signing David Harrison, Patrick O'Bryant (sign both as cheap as possible)


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

What the lineup might look like:
1. Jamal Tinsley, Jason Terry, Marcus Williams
2. John Salmons, Jr Smith, Sonny Weems
3. Carmelo Anthony, Gerald Green
4. Brandon Bass, Sheldon Williams, Stromile Swift
5. Channing Frye, Patrick O'Bryant, David Harrison
15th man: resign Anthony Carter or Najera or some min. contract maybe Randolph Morris or keep Eddie Jones
Waived: Stephon Marbury, Keith Van Horn, Eric Snow, Eddie Jones
Kind of a questionable front court- but it allows Melo to play the 3 or the 4 which would give Jason Terry time at the 2 and Williams time as the backup PG. I like Bass alot. Channing Frye is kind of a question mark at the center.
Is this ideal? No but I certainly think I proposed things both teams would do. And that includes the Nuggets there are certainly things I might do that the nuggets just wouldnt.
The team gets some younger players and picks. We also have a pretty stacked backcourt. Bass would really come alive in the low post and on the boards so I think we would have ourselves a starting PF for a long time. During the season and going into the summer the nuggets will probably look at what can be done with the center position. 
you have to look at a lineup like this as a start to build around melo long term. AI and Camby are talented guys- but AI is in his last year and Camby is getting older and has had injury issues in the past.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i think there are only about 3 deals we should be going after

1. hinrich. this should be the number one priority (outside of re-signing JR). it just makes too much damn sense and we have the pieces to get him.
2. okafor. our only chance at all is that negotiations suck and both partys end up ready to split. an iverson trade would be enticing due to the $22 million expiring and the fact that larry brown is the head coach. i would even give them both of next year's picks.
3. expirings and picks for camby. if we somehow landed another mid to late 1st for camby and a bit of relief, we could do some serious damage before the trade deadline with THREE 1sts and/or guys like iverson and kleiza.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Can I chime in for a bit?

Hinrich for Camby is a great move, and soemthing that should really be looked into. Singing Tinsley if he gets cut wouldn't hurt too much either.

Re-sign J.R. Smith
Some anonymous player with the MLE. NOT Ricky Davis. 

Opening Day...

Hinrich/ Tinsley
A.I./ Smith
Melo/ Kleiza
Martin
Nene/ Hunter


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

IDK what you guys can do, but get Hinrich. It would suck to give up Camby though, as he anchors your defense (which is the 2nd best in the NBA per 100 possessions).

Re-sign JR Smith, and Najera (hustle guy every team needs) and you are good to go.

Hinrich | Atkins?
AI | Smith
Melo | Kleiza
Martin | Nene
? | Hunter

I suppose you use the rest of your players that aren't in that 9 man rotation to try and pick up a young starting Center (someone like Dalembert or close). I think that team would compete for another playoff spot.

anyways, i'm bored so i'm just throwin' thoughts out there. Good luck next year. Can't wait to watch the Blazers vs Nuggets division rivalry. Should be cool.  later


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

edit


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> IDK what you guys can do, but get Hinrich. It would suck to give up Camby though, as he anchors your defense (which is the 2nd best in the NBA per 100 possessions).
> 
> Re-sign JR Smith, and Najera (hustle guy every team needs) and you are good to go.
> 
> ...


camby doesnt anchor anything. our defense is much better with him out of the lineup. nene is our center btw. he is so much more effective on offense and hes the better overall defender than camby by a long shot. camby might be the better rebounder, but thats only because he steals everything. nene actually boxes people out. id bet melo comes close to 10 boards a night w/o camby. so as far as that goes, rebounding doesnt worry me at all.

all in all i agree with everything else. its not likely that we can re-sign both najera and JR. so najera will most likely be gone, which is sad because he is probably our best player in a way. the guy never does anything wrong...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

nobody else thinks brandon bass would be a nice fit for us?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

genius trade: iverson + hunter for al harrington + '09 1st

puts us right around the cap and gives us more stability trading camby for a PG. and we get THREE 1sts for next year (sexy trading pieces?).

we would be able to sign JR more easily and najera too and still have a bit of mle to get a guy like elson back (or somebody to back up nene)

harrington would be a nice fit with melo and nene too.

hinrich? / chucky
JR / kleiza
melo / kleiza
harrington / kmart
nene / elson?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i'm really losing faith in our organization's ability to draft.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

An idea to thought:

Denver send Camby and Hunter to Washington;
Washington send Haywood to Denver and Etan Thomas to Atlanta;
Atlanta send Speedy Claxton to Indiana;
Indiana send Tinsley and two 2nd round picks to Denver;

Then, trade Atkins to Minnesota for Mark Madsen (a hustle guy that would bring some toughness, now that Najera went to New Jersey), garbage move that help both teams;


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Zuca said:


> An idea to thought:
> 
> Denver send Camby and Hunter to Washington;
> Washington send Haywood to Denver and Etan Thomas to Atlanta;
> ...


so camby, hunter, and atkins for Tinsley, Haywood, Mad-dog- and 2 2nd rounders.
ummm we can do better. they are talking about waiving tinsley. and the rest- naah. no thanks.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> so camby, hunter, and atkins for Tinsley, Haywood, Mad-dog- and 2 2nd rounders.
> ummm we can do better. they are talking about waiving tinsley. and the rest- naah. no thanks.


Well, Haywood is a nice piece to have in a three big rotation. Do you want Camby to stay or to be traded? If you want him traded, you may do want any useful backup big. Who's in your thoughts (since Haywood isn't a good option for you)?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Zuca said:


> Well, Haywood is a nice piece to have in a three big rotation. Do you want Camby to stay or to be traded? If you want him traded, you may do want any useful backup big. Who's in your thoughts (since Haywood isn't a good option for you)?


sure i want camby traded, but he is the former DPOY- and basically sending off Hunter and Camby and Atkins for Haywood, a guy Larry Bird is talking about waiving, a scrub best known for his terrible dancing after watching the NBA finals from the bench, and respectively 2 second round draft picks is not nearly the best the nuggets could do.
sure i think Tinsley has game- but Larry Bird killed his value. 
I'm open minded about moving Camby- but we got to get some quality back. I'm down with trading AI too. But not for Haywood and the forementioned players in that deal.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

this is just an example from my perspective (and just one idea at that). Marvin Williams and Speedy Claxton for Marcus Camby and Taurean Green.
Dallas needs Camby bad. Maybe Marcus Camby for Jason Terry and Brandon Bass. Or if the Nuggets are trying to save money Jerry Stackhouse, Brandon Bass, and Eddie Jones for Camby.
What trades the Nuggets do for Camby have to work well with what they do with AI. They have to come up with a gameplan to rebuild the club


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

im still trying to find a way to snag a PG from the Grizzlies. one idea has nene going to memphis for Crittenton warrick and buckner


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> I'm open minded about moving Camby- but we got to get some quality back.


heh. hire this man, stan.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> heh. hire this man, stan.


i'd have taken the deal with Kiki over the 2nd rounder- assuming they dont have big plans for the trade exception. you get Marcus Williams, Sean Williams, and expiring deals (i.e. stro swift). i'd have taken that. get youth back. 
if stan wants to dump salary i know how to do that too. you package AI up with Kmart and send him to the Cavs for Wally, Joe Smith, Eric Snow (all expiring), plus other expiring deals. Then you could barely avoid the luxury tax through buyout talks.
Lebron is holding the cavs hostage with the 2010 situation. that would be enough to force the Kmart/AI trade.
PF/C- Nene, Sean Williams, Steven Hunter, Stromile Swift
SF/PF- Linas Kleiza, Carmelo Anthony
SG- JR Smith (back cheap), Sonny Weems, someone else, Wafer, Jones whoever
PG- Marcus Williams, Anthony Carter, Chucky Atkins, Taurean Green
Other players- Wally Szczerbiak, Joe Smith, etc (depends on buyouts)
Not pretty but you got some young guys back and a load of cap space in 09 plus some DPs


----------

